# T5/Halide Combo Questions:



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys, 
I have a few novice questions id like your opinions/experience on. I have no experience with T5's. I have only ever run 150w halides, not supplementation, just halides. 

So here are my questions: 
1. Are 6 x 54w (48") T5's over a 75-80 gallon (48x20x20) enough for SPS. 
2. Would 2 x 150w halide pendants shimmer on the sand with 6x54w T5s? or would the T5's drown out the halides?

I already have the 2 x halide lamps and dont want to lose my shimmer on the new tank. But I want the T5's for the SPS coloration and growth.
I think the 150 halides will be fine and it will work great, but id like to get your thoughts on it too. 

What do you think?


----------

